# Best In-Ear Monitors on a budget?



## Aeldude (Apr 13, 2016)

My budget here is a relatively tiny $100-150. I'm mostly looking for something to use while I'm walking or traveling, however I would like it to be as good of a music production pair as possible within the small amount of money I have. For reference, my main "monitors" are Sony MDR-7506's. I have looked at the Shure SE215, and the Audio-Technica ATH-E40, but I was hoping to get some opinions before I buy any. 

Thank you


----------



## rayinstirling (Apr 13, 2016)

Not necessarily the best but at your price range
http://en-uk.sennheiser.com/noise-isolating-earphones-headphones-hifi-stereo-ie-60


----------



## passsacaglia (Apr 14, 2016)

ATH-m50x , all day all night
or some semi open AKG like the 240s or so, even check out the newest line.


----------



## rayinstirling (Apr 14, 2016)

passsacaglia said:


> ATH-m50x , all day all night
> or some semi open AKG like the 240s or so, even check out the newest line.


The OP will need to have seriously big ears to get them in.


----------



## leon chevalier (Apr 14, 2016)

rayinstirling said:


> The OP will need to have seriously big ears to get them in.


This could help :


----------



## passsacaglia (Apr 14, 2016)

Haha. Alright then the Sennheiser HD-25 would be a good shot. Kind of "market standard" for any music.
Then op could make some minor tweaks when aeldude is in his home studio environment and make the mixing n mastering, if this is not already set in the EQ's and channel specs.


----------



## rayinstirling (Apr 14, 2016)

Is this simply a case of the question being 'lost in translation'?
Head phones do not go 'IN' ears. Of course there are many choices if head phones were what the OP was asking about.


----------



## passsacaglia (Apr 14, 2016)

rayinstirling said:


> Is this simply a case of the question being 'lost in translation'?
> Head phones do not go 'IN' ears. Of course there are many choices if head phones were what the OP was asking about.


Oh geez, totally missed the in-ear thing lol. Now I get the jokes. Haha! Tired man today.


----------



## Aeldude (Apr 14, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestions  And yes, I was talking about earbuds. I could just pick up a cheap pair at walmart or the like, but I just couldn't enjoy that.


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 16, 2016)

I'm a real snob about IEMs and have used them for 18 years.
But the day for decent sounding BluTooth drivers is definitely here.
These sound great considering the price.

http://amzn.to/1QeNzXk


----------

